# How to measure dog for dumbbells ?



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Not sure what brand, how to measure, where to buy, etc. ? Have the 3 GSDs from 75 to 89 lbs. . Their mouths are all probably close in size, I just have know clue on how to measure to order 1 online ?

I would like one that's not heavy. 

Thanks for any help.........


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

For non-schutzhund dumbbells...

Max 200 sizing 

Max 200 dumbbells


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Another page with dumbbell info:

Malinut.com choose a dumbbell


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks much.....


----------

